
Scaling an exploit like never before! - xittycat
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e101d61299c079b73725b79b3ceb13f7
======
xittycat
The code is here [https://github.com/xittycat/g2crowd-
exploit](https://github.com/xittycat/g2crowd-exploit)

------
Flott
TLDR, automate fake reviews, make 39k/y out of it. Think you're rich.

